# Hubby's Drawings



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Here are a few pencil drawings Tony has done of our girls. The one with the moon on the forehead is Fras, the one with the flowing mane and tail is Vida 
the others are just doodles. The bluegill fish is one I thought was really good so I'm throwing it in too although its not a horse :wink:


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow very very nice work! He's quite talented!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh my gosh! he's really good! I love the blue ones, how did he get the color like that? is he using colored pencil?


----------



## star struck (Apr 1, 2008)

whooo - - that's some good artwork! The fish one is the best..... he got the texture SO real!!!! ( I have handled lots of bluegill, fishing)

the horse ones are very good too........ he is SO talented!


----------



## Flexion (Nov 28, 2008)

Your husband is very talented


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

free_sprtd said:


> oh my gosh! he's really good! I love the blue ones, how did he get the color like that? is he using colored pencil?


I'm pretty sure its colored pencil although he does use just plain old crayons sometimes too. 
He does all his drawings with these squiggly lines that would make me go blind or crazy :shock:


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Wowee! He is one amazing artist.


----------



## abbottinc (Jan 10, 2009)

I really like his work.


----------



## AirbrushBobby (Jan 18, 2009)

great work!


----------



## kaity8 (Nov 3, 2010)

W-o-w!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Very good!


----------



## eliduc (Apr 5, 2010)

I wish I could doodle


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think the way he works the pencil is wonderful. I love the fish and the prospector the best, especially the fish. Looks a bit like a fossil.

His horses arent' that accurate anatomically, but it doesnt' matter because the qaulity of the pencil line work is delightful.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

He has a really unique style. Very nice.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

So cool! I love that horse in blue with the flowing mane and the fish!


----------

